

BYOT to school is going to happen – K12 is bracing for impact - jackwest
http://jackcwest.wordpress.com

======
GiraffeNecktie
Permalink [http://jackcwest.wordpress.com/2011/08/24/byot-is-a-good-
ide...](http://jackcwest.wordpress.com/2011/08/24/byot-is-a-good-idea-lets-
address-the-issues-directly/)

